# Seat bag



## yuris (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi guys

Can you share which seat bag did you get? 
What do you put into it - tools, spares, snack, anything else ?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I have a few. My road bike has a Soma Fabrications road wedge. The Natoma, if I remember right. Certainly looks like it.

Natoma Road Wedge | SOMA Fabrications

I carry two spare tubes, a patch kit, and a spare chain link. I have too many bikes, so I take my pump and multi tool with me on whichever bike I'm riding. I just put them in a jersey pocket. My bikes don't all take the same tubes or spare links, though, so the division of stuff makes sense to me.

IMHO, a seat bag is a stupid place for a snack. I know I can't get to the contents of my seat bag unless I stop. I don't necessarily stop to snack.

I bought a top tube bag recently for some longer rides. Very convenient. The only thing better would be a team car to pull up next to me and pass me stuff.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

The Fizik saddle that came with my bike is exceptional. Underneath the seat is a slot that is for the Fizik ICS saddle bag to clip into. This is cool because there are no straps to mar or scrape up your carbon fiber seatpost. The bag has only one touch point on the bike and that is underneath the saddle.

CO2, 2 levers, 1 tube, wipes, multi-tool

2011 Fizik ICS Saddle Pak - Competitive Cyclist


----------



## DJZ (Sep 25, 2011)

I use a Topeak micro wedge to carry a tube and some basic tools. Food, money, phone and sometimes a second tube go in my jersey pocket.


----------



## minutemaidman (Jun 14, 2010)

I use a Serfas small bag. I had to cut the seat post strap off because it kept rubbing a hole in my bibs. Inside are 1 tube, 2 CO2 and valve, 2 tire levers (I have some old Campagnolo Lamda Stada Vs where indestructable levers are REQUIRED to get tires on or off), a little package of Jelly Belly Energy Beans (for emergencies as Im a type 1 diabetic), 1 latex glove in case I have to get a messy hand and a wipe for eye glasses. Snacks go in the jersey pocket. Heres a picture of the bag on my bike:


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0Q8WNVN8TDZTRSMG53GY

1 tube, 3 allen wrenches, 3 tire levers, ID, 2 $5 bills, Blackburn AirFix CO2 Inflator with 1 cartrige

cell phone in jersey pocket


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

I use a very small under seat bag, that carries, tube, 2 CO2 with trigger, multi tool and patches. Everything else is in jersey pockets.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

Lezyne Caddy, medium. One tube, one tire lever (Pedro's), patch kit, Topeak mini-tool, CO2 cartridge with head.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

One about one size smaller than a jersey pocket. Tube, tire lever, allen pod and $5.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Jun 4, 2011)

I have a Topeak Medium Aero Wedge that I really like. It can hold 2 tubes, tire levers, 2 CO2 cartridges and nozzle head, small multi-tool, patch kit, and cell phone -- and that's without unzipping the expansion zipper.


----------



## teflondog (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a Fizik ICS medium saddle bag. I keep one tube, two tire levers, and a couple AAA batteries for my safety lights.


----------



## yuris (Oct 4, 2011)

thanks gyus. How do you carry food for the longer rides - all fits into jersey? i used to use small backpack on my hybrid bike, but looks like its not kosher with a road one


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I'm fine with jersey pockets only for a pretty long ride. I've done six hours in training that way. The top tube bag is a real convenience, if about as fashionable as a backpack.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

Food fits in the jersey pockets. On really long rides, stop and purchase it along the way.


----------



## yuris (Oct 4, 2011)

while we are at this - do you guys carry some lock on longer rides? i have a cable lock which i use to lock the bike for a day at the bus station - this one is hefty. i took it with me couple of times, and used it to do some swimming - doubt it'll be fun to have the bike gone 20 miles from home


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Tools/tube/inflator in a small camera case in the center jersey pocket along with keys. Gu flask and Stinger waffle in the left jersey pocket. Money/bank card/ID/iPhone in right hand pocket. Plenty of room left over, and no ugly saddle bag.


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

I use the smallest Louis de Garneau bag. I can just fit a tube, 2 CO2 cartriges, CO2 inflator, 2 tire leves, patch kit, ID, ATM card, and one key for the house. I'm gonna get a Louis de Garneau top tube bag to fit my phone, cleat covers, and maybe some food.


----------



## Crash Dummy (Oct 30, 2011)

I use a Nashbar small fly bag. 1 tube, patch kit, tire lever, Red Zepelin inflator, 100.00 bill, latex gloves, presta schrader adapter, spare chain link and a park mini tool.


----------



## yuris (Oct 4, 2011)

great idea to carry presta schrader adapter, havent thought of this for road bike. I used to use gas station pump couple of times with schrader


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I have a Topeak Medium Aero Wedge. Topeak® Cycling Accessories
2 Allen wrenches
Park spoke wrench
2 tubes
CO2 inflator
2 aluminum tire levers (I hate the plastic ones-ALL of the plastic ones, I don’t care what brand)
A Crank Bros Speed Tool
3 16gram cartridges - 1 is carried upside down in the inflator
Everything but the tubes is wrapped up in a clean rag so nothing jingles when I ride. 
The rag is handy to wipe up with after a repair.


----------



## squiddy (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, this is really helpful! 

I read about a technique for getting your tires off without a lever. So why do people still prefer to carry it? Are certain tires more tough to work on than others?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

That makes ten, you can post a pic of your bike. :wink5:

Some tires are more stubborn than others. Sometimes they're hard to get on, especially a tire that's never been mounted before. Personally, I think the ability to remove a tire without a tool is misplaced machismo - I'm glad I can do it, and when they're easy, I often do. When they're more difficult, I'd just as soon use the lever. I guess I may break a tire lever at some point and have to do it by hand. I'll cross that bridge when I come to it.


----------



## Natedogz (Aug 25, 2010)

I bought a J and D Mini Mountain Wedge (53cubic inches) but I'm thinkin it may be a little small.
Mini Mountain Wedge

Stuff in my saddle bag so far:
Topeak Hexus II multi-tool
Topeak® Cycling Accessories

Slime Skabs dry patches:
SLIME – Worldwide Leader in Tire Care – Repairing a flat tire? Slime Tire & Tube Sealant » Shop » Catalog Products » SKABS Bike Patches

5qty 10" long black zip-ties for fixin whatever...repaired a friend's shoes when the ratchet strap broke out on the trail.

Genuine Innovatons Ultraflate Plus and 3qty 16g CO2 cartridges:
Ultraflate Plus

5qty $1 bills and 1qty $5 bill for tire boot and any snacks I didn't bring with me. I'll put my spare tube in the bag or jersey pocket. Snack bar prolly have to go in Jersey pocket too. Just enough room for cellphone and ID in saddle bag or so it seems...might fit tube in there too.

2 waterbottle cages on frame for drinks.


----------

